# The Characteristics of an Ideal Stagehand



## GBtimex (Jan 25, 2012)

Control Booth,

I am working with a group of Industrial Organizational psychologist at my theatre. We are trying to do Job analysis on the stagehand position. I was told to get a list of the ideal characteristics together to present to the group. While I have a list of what I feel are the best traits I was wondering what the rest of you thought. 
To be specific about what I am looking for it is personality traits that you find in a person. Not skills per say. For example “willingness to try new things” is a trait. “Knows how to use a jig saw” is a skill. 

These need not be in any order but if you could put a mark next to traits you think are vital I would appreciate it. 

Think back to the guys and gals you have known in this industry and what set them apart from the folks that only lasted one show or season. You can also list what traits they must NOT have if that is easier to name. 



I am doing this so that we can develop a better way of seeking out stagehands and lower the turnover rate of people in my theatre. Any thoughts you have would be very much appreciate it. 

Thanks,

GBTimex


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 25, 2012)

Listens to directions.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jan 25, 2012)

Adaptability - able to deal with changes in environment/people/tasks easily
"Unflappability" - doesn't get upset at things. Let's face it - things (and people) happen.
Ingenuity - can come up with innovative solutions - willing to think outside the box.


----------



## Les (Jan 25, 2012)

A humble and/or unpretentious demeanor.
Ability to be inclusive (team player).


----------



## chausman (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know what to call it, but the ability to say, "This looks really crappy...let's try and fix it".
Good at saying "yes" to the right people and "no" to the right people as well. "Yes, I can fix that. "No, you can't do that", etc.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 25, 2012)

- Likes donuts
- Has an uncle/brother/Dad in the business
- Can read AND understand a comic book.
- Has a good sense of time, knows to the nanosecond when breaks start and end.
- Likes The "Giants, Ravens, your NFL team here"
- Has 5 flashlights, 3 tape measures, 7 Crescent wrenches.
- Owns a LARGE dresser full of black tee-shirts with logo's. 
- Does a reasonable imitation of Houdini when the truck doors open.
- Can tolerate plastic cooler coffee.
- Knows how to do a hell of a home Christmas display.
- Can fall asleep to 115db music


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2012)

-On time
-Always has a Sharpie 
-Has a specialty, but can do anything
-Can roll with the punches
-Needs little sleep
-Always looking or asking for the next task


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 25, 2012)

Willing to learn, but also to teach. Comfortable with doing something he's never done before, so long as the thing is safe. Able to hear news that makes his job a ton harder (we have half an hour, you need to add 40 cues) without freaking out. Doesn't have an attitude that he is "above" any work.


----------



## chausman (Jan 25, 2012)

"Knows not only how to push the go button, but what to do when the Go button doesn't work"


----------



## Theresa (Jan 25, 2012)

-Reliable
-Cheerful
-Responsible
-Quirky personality
-Resourceful


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 25, 2012)

As much as I dislike the word, one who has gumption. (I think that's what Chase was getting at in his first post in this thread.)



But really... Such an unpleasant word, gumption. Almost as bad as moist.


----------



## MrsFooter (Jan 25, 2012)

LXPlot said:


> Doesn't have an attitude that he is "above" any work.



I cannot second this enough. When I see a road crew who's willing to push their own boxes, I know it's going to be a low bull**** day.


----------



## MPowers (Jan 25, 2012)

A lot of what everyone else has said,
Maturity: I.E. 
....Knows and lives by the old cliche, "let me change the things I can, live with the things I ........can't, and the wisdom to know the difference.

Back bone - The gumption and spine to say NO when it is called for. Not because it's a ......union thing, that's the BA's job, not because it's PC, call the Tea Party, but because it is ........an issue of safety.

Problem solver. Sees problems (look at rule # 1) and knows who or how or method or tool or .........(fixes it him/herself right then and moves on) or knows who to report to in order to .......have a complex issue addressed by the people with the $$$ and decision making power.

Jack of all trades, not just a skill but a mind set and outlook. VERY important in our ............business Not only to do the job if needed, but to be able to inspect and ............trouble shoot and know when to say, "Hey, this needs a licensed XXXX right away" .


----------



## shiben (Jan 25, 2012)

MrsFooter said:


> I cannot second this enough. When I see a road crew who's willing to push their own boxes, I know it's going to be a low bull**** day.


 
Those are always the fun crews to work with as well. 

I think that a good stagehand needs to be able to figure stuff out quickly, and do it right repeatably after being shown in minimal time, is quick on their feet, and finds work when they finish their current job. Be that seeking out the guy who they are working with from the road crew or in a more house role, seeking out the department head. Be able to keep in mind a list of tasks, and do all of them before coming back for more instruction. A good sense of humor is important too, I hate working with people who dont like to have any fun on the job, but this must be tempered with a sense of professionalism, and their humor cant interfere with work. I personally have found that I endear myself to crews more when I am given vague instruction and turn it into a quality product, so someone who can do that is good. A good stagehand should also not be afraid of heights, electricity, or any other common hazard, but at the same time have a good respect for them and be sure to work in a safe manner without prompting. For example, if everyone is supposed to have ear protection on, you should not find a guy who is keeping them "near" his ears. A person who, if in a house role and asked by a visiting crew member to do something they cant, be ready with a quick, non-aggressive reasoning and a list of possible alternatives, EG, we dont have this specific lighting position, but we can approximate it with this or this, and we can do something to make it more like the original intent. Above all, polite, good natured, and a hard worker, really. Even someone with not a lot of skills who works hard and learns quick is a more valuable asset than some dude who is highly skilled but a complete AFFW to be around.


----------



## GBtimex (Jan 26, 2012)

chausman said:


> I don't know what to call it, but the ability to say, "This looks really crappy...let's try and fix it".
> Good at saying "yes" to the right people and "no" to the right people as well. "Yes, I can fix that. "No, you can't do that", etc.


 

The term you are looking for is assertive. And YES it's a good trait!

Thanks


----------

